
SingularityHub: GitHub for your Brain_s - dmritard96
http://singularityhub.me/
======
dmritard96
Founder here: AMA

~~~
gr3yh47
did you launch today on April 1? >_>

~~~
dmritard96
Yeah, perhaps bad timing. But some things are just too big to hold back. I
tried to tell my otherself to wait but he just didn't believe me.

